# Is it safe?



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

my friend and I want to take out the ice house at Lake Audbon but I dont know if is it safe to take out because his friend heard three cars/trucks was in water from on top of ice... what is other way to get risky to take ice house out on lake? thanks


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

yeah it safe to drive on ice there are plenty thick ice over 15 inches..


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

heard reported three cars/trucks was in the water so I dont know if is it safe
bec we wants to take out by tomorrow or saturday
thanks bro

P.S. are u ready for snow geese hunting? Let Rumblllllleeeee hehe


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

stay away from the edges and u should be fine


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ice getting pretty poor near north ends of lakes. Have falllen in twice in last two days but still wont stop me from chasing late season panfish.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

rigged up some of my summer fishing stuff last night. I drove out of town and saw the mcclusky canal was open by the bridges. i think i might try casting from shore to see if there are any northerns left over from ice fishing.


----------

